# powerheads



## Nctarheels1110 (Apr 14, 2014)

*** had cichlids and i've done saltwater. I have always had powerheads in my saltwater tanks but never in my cichlid tank. Just curious if there are any pros or cons to a powerhead in a cichlid tank. I have a 1650 gph powerhead that i am not using and i was wondering if it was ok to use on my 125 gallon cichlid. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Power-heads are not a requirement in a cichlid tank but are often used. Some are used to provide extra current for fish that enjoy it and others for directing fish feces and debris to either a collection point for easy manual siphoning or towards the filter intake.


----------



## Nctarheels1110 (Apr 14, 2014)

so is the 1650 gph good for the 48" inch long 125 gallon? is there a such thing as a too stron power head?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Since you have it, try it and see. If you notice negative behavior in your fish, you can try directing the water flow in a different path or placing the PH in a different location.

You don't mention which cichlid species you have so that may be helpful for other members to respond.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I use two PHs on my 6ft 160 gallon Malawi tank and it really keeps the currant going and help push waist toward the filter intake.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

Nctarheels1110 said:


> so is the 1650 gph good for the 48" inch long 125 gallon? is there a such thing as a too stron power head?


1650gph is a freakin' big powerhead

I'd think you'd want less


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Try the powerhead. Run it aimed at the surface on a slight angle so that it increases gas exchange.


----------



## mccannashley707 (May 6, 2014)

I too am interested in powerhead. Whats a good brand?


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

mccannashley707 said:


> I too am interested in powerhead. Whats a good brand?


Aquaclear


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I use Aqueon and Coralife circulation pumps on my tanks for extra water movement. Prop style pumps move a lot of water over a wide area but it's at a lower velocity so it doesn't blast the fish as much.

My 125 has an Aqueon 2450 on one end blowing down the length which my catfish really like.

My 120's have Coralife 2600 circulation pumps on the end. My Geophagus and Retroculus love it.

I also have an Aqueon 1250 on a 45 gallon tank blowing down the length for the plecos and peacock bass juveniles in it.

Andy


----------

